# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Pozos tubulares  agrícolas e industriales

## Victor martinez

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxTemas similares: SERVICIO PERFORACION POZOS TUBULARES ARTESANALES ARTESANOS SUBTERRANEOS A NIVEL NACIONAL  PERU - EL MEJOR PRECIO DEL MERCADO - MAQUINAS MODERNAS DE TALADRAR CABEZAL ROTATIVO HASTA 150 METROS MTS Cepillos industriales Pozos de agua Bomba de Agua Manual Palanca 10 20 25 30 35 40 50 60 70 80 Metros mts en Pozos Artesanales y Tubulares Bombea sin Electricidad en Costa Sierra Selva Comunidades Campesinas Nativas Terreno Eriazos Pozos tubulares  agrícolas e industriales

----------

